# Hamburger meat.



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey guys,
I was just wondering if any of you have tried to buy a package of ground beef. I was thinking of buying like a 5 pound package, then making smaller " feeder size" bundles and putting those in the freezer. Is ground beef good for P's? does it get really messy?
Any help/ experiences would be appreciated. :smile:


----------



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry admin. I just realized I put this in the wrong forum. Please move it? Thanks )


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

TO HIGH IN FAT NOT HEATHY FOR P'S. THEY HAVE TROUBLE DIGESTING IT


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

I would stay away from any processed meats. Also, hamburger might make a big mess. Try chicken, or shrimp.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

hamburger meat has a sh*t load of fatty grease! will also screw up your water!


----------



## water boy (Jan 15, 2004)

go with chikin, they love it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't use hamburger meat - it's too fat, often contains spices, conservatives and other additions, and is messy as hell.
I'd stay with more 'fishy' foods, like smelt, fish fillet, shrimps, clean feeders, etc.

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i tried ground beef and it is really really messy so after the first try i stop


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

tried chicken last night they love that sh*t and i got a big bag in the freezer


----------



## trollioso (Feb 21, 2004)

I put in a few slices of peperoni from a pizza and they ate it up


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

trollioso said:


> I put in a few slices of peperoni from a pizza and they ate it up











It's your P's do as you wish. All we can do here is give good sound advise. What you do with that advice is up to you.


----------



## piranha_sarge (Feb 23, 2004)

ground beef is bad


----------

